# Flemish Fever: The Next Generation



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2008)

Way back in 2005 when I joined the forum - there was this thread called "Flemish Fever" and we would bump it whenever someone either got a new flemish giant or asked about flemish giants, etc.

I think we may have had one or two since then (threads that is)....or maybe the original got added to.

I'm wondering if folks who are owned by flemmies ('cause I'm still not convinced that we own them)...would introduce their flemmie and maybe even post a picture. This also includes flemmie mixes.....

As y'all know - I am very partial to flemmies....I love them dearly. I just kind of wanted to have a list handy of flemmies that I could follow on the board for those times when I get homesick for Tiny. I was shocked (and pleased) to see pictures of KillerTurtle's Bruce Wayne...wow...and I see now we have a new member that has at least one black flemmie doe.

I'm gonna start this off with Tiny's picture - may he rest in peace....





This is a picture I didn't show of him very often...but I do like it.

Tiny (aka "The BunFather" & "Mikey The Fish"):
December 22, 2004 - February 3, 2008. 




Zeus - Flemish Giant Mix

[line]I'm going to ask that if you've had a flemish giant and they've passed (JadeIcing & Gentle Giants - that means you too)...please share them too. I'd love to have as many colors on here as we've had on the forum.

[line]
I will try to keep this bumped up during this week or two so that we can get folks to add to it - then I will be moving it to PhotoPhiles for future reference....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are some of our bridge flemmies....




Vash - from this thread: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6003&forum_id=6&page=1




Apollo (who I still mourn - along with Vash) - from this thread:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10501&forum_id=6&page=1


----------



## Roguemoppet (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am owned by two Flemish  and I love them dearly. Seeing as how they
are female they definately have a bit of an attitude but are pretty fearless
when it comes to anything. 

They are still babies though and are just over 4mo's old.

You can find pictures of them - and our giant angora Caspian at

http://picasaweb.google.com/Bramble.Kitten/Bunnies

~Mim and the zoo


----------



## Leaf (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's my guy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2008)

My Samantha "DIVA" Jane who passed away last May. (I think Mix)














































Last one I swear.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is my bridge bunny Ben. I have to say he is the most wonderful bunny I ever owned, he began my passion for the breed.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 9, 2008)

OH! All these photo's make my heart go pitter-pat! Nothing like the giant "kids"!

My Nova:






Remember Lil Bit? Now 5 months old!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2008)

:shock:Lil' Bit.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG Look at little bit!

Cathy, you must keep a blog and start showing us some of your bunnies more often!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm so excited to see all these flemmie pictures coming together in one place. Zeus claims I'm "shopping" for a new flemmie and putting together a list for bunnynapping....Miss Bea says if he doesn't start being faithful - she's gonna pick herself out a handsome buck from this thread.

But it honestly does my heart some good to see all these pictures of flemmies in one place. 

Peg


----------



## okiron (Mar 10, 2008)

Well everyone knows about my fawn Lilith and blue Chubbs  and thanks to the wonderful people on the forum I'm going to be able to keep them (and Lumi) even though we've hit hard times. (Feeling too lazy for pictures )


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hiya Folks!

First, thanks TinysMom for telling me about this thread. inkelepht:Flemish are most definitely high on my list of favorite breeds. Don't you get any crazy ideas of Bunny napping, though! :nono 

You all have such beautiful babies! I think you should send them all to my house for a Flemish Party. If they feel like going home to you when we're done, then I'll let them go, but should they wish to stay - being coaxed by craisins, love, freedom, the whole 9.

The Flemish Fever thread was always one of my favorites. :elvis2:

Here's my baby girl, Cali. (Nickname: Cauli-Flower) She's the biggest one in the group and by far, the biggest baby of them all! I don't know how Fauna survived without her. She can't get enough of Cali and Cali just lets her do whatever she wishes. Tucker, of course, will still run her down any chance his 4 lb. body will give him. :foreheadsmack:

Hope these pictures work.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Carolyn for sharing about Cali-girl....I just adore her and have for years. I never considered getting a flemmie girl until Carolyn shared one time how sweet Cali is and how loving she is.....someday, I hope to have both flemmie buck anda flemmie doe....I think that would be so awesome.

Peg


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2008)

Indeed, Peg. I understand what you mean. I agree, Flemish are unlike any other. I didn't know anything about them until Tina came on here and posted about Apollo. I fell in love with Cali immediately and although I wanted a buck, I couldn't say no once I learned that the family I rescued her from told me she's a doe.

She's still as much a love and a baby as ever. Tucker is so missing out with her. She'd love him like none other if he let her. (Sometimes men can be so Thick!) 

Cali is now into sharing the couch with me. She's officially taken Jesse (my boyfriend)'s space on it and will sprawl out so that she takes up 3/4s of the couch. I love it. She will put her head down on my lap and will let me pet her until my hand gets tired - at which time she'll start licking my hand until I start petting her again. 

As you can see, she lets Fauna "walk" all over her. There's not a mean bone in that baby's body. Everyone told me that having three house rabbits was a bit much, especially one that's a flemish, but I wouldn't change it for the world. I think Cali was the missing link now that I have her. 

Will give them all kisses, but will give Cali extra kisses from you. I know you love her and I can promise you, she loves you too. Thank you so much for remembering our baby! 

All the best and kisses all around to every one of your charges. :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2008)

P.S. Zeus is BEAUUUTIFUL!!I'd steal him if you didn't need him so badly right now.


Leaf, I'll take that rabbit! Let's make arrangements right now as to when I can pick up the beast!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

This is Nimue - from March 20, 2005.

Amy from Massachusetts shared about him in her threads here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6030&forum_id=1

and

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6537&forum_id=6&page=1

I'm going to PM her and see if she can come on and share any updates with us - she hasn't been on in a while...

Peg

and here is a link to the original Flemish Fever thread:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=3463&forum_id=8&page=1


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 10, 2008)

The newest FlemishMr. Thumper a Blue, came to jointhe herd on March 8th.








Here is Mr. Barney a Steel 







This is Ms. Velveta Blue 







Ms. Sweetieis aBlack 







Ms. Lillyis aLight Gray


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 10, 2008)

Boy, that Lily sure is pretty, where did you get her? Must have been a good breeder! :biggrin2::bunnydance:

Edit to add: Lily is Ben's grandaughter, BTW.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

I am so jealous of Lily....I just adore her.

Then again - I adore all flemish giants. I admit it - they steal my heart.

My bunnynapping list keeps getting longer and longer everytime I look at this thread - problem is - I'd need a separate room for each flemish giant...and my house isn't that big!

Peg


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Boy, that Lily sure is pretty, where did you get her? Must have been a good breeder! :biggrin2::bunnydance:



A rabbit like that????

It's gotta be from the best Flemish breeder on this side of the pond...No Doubt!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 10, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Boy, that Lily sure is pretty, where did you get her? Must have been a good breeder! :biggrin2::bunnydance:
> 
> Edit to add: Lily is Ben's grandaughter, BTW.



I got her from a most a outstanding bunny bunny owner in the midwest.

Of course I got her from the best breeder!


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, am I ever blushing. :embarrassed::biggrin2:


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 11, 2008)

I haven't been online for awhile. Carolyn told me there was a new Flemish Fever thread and that Apollo is in it. I just got back online and had to check it out. There's my baby. 

Peg, I want to thank you for including my baby Apollo. It's sweet knowing people are still thinking ofhim, so thank you

Tina


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2008)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Peg, I want to thank you for including my baby Apollo. It's sweet knowing people are still thinking ofhim, so thank you



*TINA!!!* 

Our search engine just broke :grumpy:, otherwise you'd be able to see just how often everybody here still thinks of Apollo. 

And we think of you, too!! :hugsquish:You've been SO missed! :missyou

Don't be a stranger, k? h34r2



sas :toastingbuns


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you Pipp.

Our family is actually discussing whether or not we are ready for a new Flemmie or two. I'm still torn, one day I'm for it because I miss having a Flemish, then the next day I miss Apollo. I'm beginning to lean towards getting two more, so who knows I may have a pic or two toadd in the future.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2008)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Thank you Pipp.
> 
> Our family is actually discussing whether or not we are ready for a new Flemmie or two. I'm still torn, one day I'm for it because I miss having a Flemish, then the next day I miss Apollo. I'm beginning to lean towards getting two more, so who knows I may have a pic or two toadd in the future.


I almost didn't get Zeus because it seemed like a dishonor to Apollo's memory (since Zeus was white and Apollo was white and always looked so regal). To me - Apollo was an ambassador for what Flemmies could be like....he was what I always wanted Tiny to be like (and to be honest - he is what Tiny wound up becoming once we bonded).

I miss Apollo so much - I've gone back and reread stories about him (our picture links are broken to his album - I think the picture I used is the only one we have of him on the forum and I had to go find it). 

After losing Tiny, I've got to say that I wondered how you were able to "make it" after Apollo passed. Tiny spent 12-18 hours per day at my feet or within 3 feet of me. I could barely walk in the office without bursting into tears.

But I've got to say - having Zeus now helps. He's not Tiny - and he'll NEVER be Tiny. But watching him bond with not one - but two girls - is helping me on a daily basis....and he is even learning to come to me and nudge me for pets.

Apollo may have passed on - but he'll live forever on this board as long as I'm around....he'll always be remembered.

Welcome back - and if you have more pictures you'd like to put on this thread - please feel free to do so.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Boy, that Lily sure is pretty, where did you get her? Must have been a good breeder! :biggrin2::bunnydance:
> ...


Actually - I think the forum is so blessed 'cause we have TWO of the best Flemish breeders here on this side of the pond...

We have Gentle Giants (who I understand has retired from breeding) and we have Blue Giants...who continues to breed (and has been breeding for forever...?).

We're soooo lucky!

Peg


----------



## Maukin (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I can't access photbucket fromwork, so I'll just point out my girl on my avatar. My Flem Fever started with Maukin. Maukin was a gift from a friend of mine who saw me cuddling a giant rabbit while he was buying chickens. He said to the farmer "Throw the rabbit in too, since she can't seem to put him down." Maukin was a light gray. He was unfortunatelyscared to death by one of my dogs after escaping his outdoor enclosure at the age of ten months. I was devasted by it.

I had decided that I wanted to breed Maukin and was looking for a doe when he died. Aftertons of research in exactly the type of breeding I wanted to do, I found Arwyn.

Arwyn is a character and a love. She follows me around from room to room in my house, plays with my boys, flirts with my husband and torments my cats. I can grab her face in my hands and kiss her nose, wrap her up in my arms and cuddle her. I can even grab her tail and pull it in fun. She has the best temperment which I hope she can pas to her babies. My main plan is to breed her once, get a couple of good does from her and then spay her. I don't want to risk her life any more than I have to.

I'll be getting a buck in April. The same breeder that I got Arwyn from has two more litters (unrelated) that I want to be looking at this week. I promise pictures!

Flems Rule!!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2008)

Babies anyone?







Momma (Beauty) and babies:






3 week old baby blue:






My Victoria:






(Peg... forever is a long time! :embarrassed:LOL! Hmmm... I'm feeling so old!)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

*When I think of flemish rabbits, the first one I think of is Apollo. I've told many people about the bunny who loved baseball games and his stroller!*

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I haven't been online for awhile. Carolyn told me there was a new Flemish Fever thread and that Apollo is in it. I just got back online and had to check it out. There's my baby.
> 
> Peg, I want to thank you for including my baby Apollo. It's sweet knowing people are still thinking ofhim, so thank you
> 
> Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

Look at the blue one's little bunny mohawk! OMG it's so cute!


----------



## Maukin (Mar 11, 2008)

AAAHHHHH!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:

CATHY!!!!

Don't DO that!!!!!!

You'll have me doing blacks next!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, but I want to run over to your avatar and rub Arwyn's tummy!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2008)

*Maukin wrote: *


> AAAHHHHH!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> You'll have me doing blacks next!!!


What was that? You want blacks????? Just say the word... I'll drive them to your house!


----------



## Maukin (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh that is NOT fair!!!

Big bundle of soft black fur....... widdle black nosie....

I'd name him Brimstone....

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Maukin (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, and Arwyn's tummy is TOTALLY rubbable.....


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 11, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *Maukin wrote: *
> 
> 
> > AAAHHHHH!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:
> ...


So just how far _will _you drive?onder: I looove blues ( I may have mentioned this before, LOL) and they are impossible to find around here. Ones worth breeding, anyway.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Momma (Beauty) and babies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.....maybe not forever.

For those who don't know - when I wanted a flemish the first time - I contacted Cathy but she doesn't ship. She pointed me to the flemish association's website and list of breeders - and that's how I found Tiny. (I really wanted a blue one after I saw all the different colors you can get).

When Tiny passed - Cathy was one of the first people I contacted. I almost considered waiting to get a baby from her (even though she doesn't ship - I was looking at all sorts of possibilities) and she even had babies born a few days after Tiny died.....

I gotta say though - Zeus stole my heart. 

If I could - I'd have a flemish giant in my bedroom (doe or buck - doesn't matter)...along with Zeus in my office. Only problem.....Zeus seems to think he's a whole-house rabbit ..... so that won't work for now.

I'd say that my next flemish will be either one of the steels or gray or blue....but the fact is - I'm learning to never say what I will or won't have. If you'd asked me the day Tiny died if I'd ever get a white flemish - I'd have said "no" - because I felt like even though he wasn't mine - Apollo stole that "white flemish" place in my heart. He was always the one I thought of when I thought of white flemish.

Zeus is definitely changing that.....however, I am glad he doesn't have red eyes - no matter what my camera might make him look like...

Peg


----------



## killertheturtle (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok so I will post my boy 
As requested by Tinysmom. 

My boyfriend and I were going to get him from a breeder about 70 miles away. When we got there, I was overwhelmed with choices, as I did not want one under 3 months old. I knew I wanted a boy, but I could not decide between a fawn and a black flemish. I played with both of them and was just at a loss. Than I sat back and watched the black one; I knew he was the one! Oh and he was born on my dad's birthday! He was 3 months old.
I saw both his parents; his mom was black and his dad was blue. He was the only boy in the litter. 
The breeder took this pic of him as a baby.




Anyway, on the drive home, he sat on my lap the whole time. We decided to name him Bruce Wayne, because he is black and we like Batman. Then when we got home, we realized he was anything BUT stealthy (like Batman is). I was not prepared to have an 8 pound bunny binky and dash through my room. He ran into walls and almost knocked over my tv. 
I had him in the superpet cage for three days just to litter train him. My ferret was quite amused.




He was so wonderful; he litterbox trained the same night I brought him home. He also got along great with my cat.




Everything went great with him. He kept growing and growing...
I neutered him at four months, and I was the only person at the vet who he would let hold him. 
Five months after that, we moved to Oceanside. 
He adjusted very well and is really happy that I have a porch he can have supervised outside time on. He seems stealthier at the new place, as well.





Here he is about to do a huge binky...




Here he is wondering why my cat is in his cage





And lastly, him sleeping in his pen.





My friends are always impressed when he comes when I call his name and he goes in the pen when I tell him to. They are also astounded that he never poops anywhere but his box. Watching the reaction on their faces when he darts through the room is priceless.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

Everybun is so adorable. Gotta love the Flemmies. Here is our Fortune bunny. She was the first bun my partner and I took in... We were at this market sale and I asked to hold her, and as I was holding her, a man came along wanting to buy her for meat. I said no way she's mine! Kevin had no say in it, we took her home, and two more Flemmie crosses too! 

[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2008)

Wayne is a MOST handsome boy! (Thanks for the pictures!) And what a gentleman,sharing with the cat! LOL! They are just the best bunnies! (OK, there might be some bias on my part... but I'm not lying!) :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2008)

*killertheturtle wrote: *


> Ok so I will post my boy
> As requested by Tinysmom.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOu so much for sharing Bruce Wayne with us. Believe it or not - it helps to see another black flemish on the board and I really do hope you start a blog with his photos and stuff......one of the hardest things about Tiny being gone is not having new photos.....and while I know Bruce Wayne ISN'T Tiny...still yet - I love to look at those black ears and that kissable nose....

:::: sigh ::::

Thanks again.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2008)

*I didn't know him but have heard so much about him I have told people about him. :biggrin2:He was something else from what I have read and heard.*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *When I think of flemish rabbits, the first one I think of is Apollo. I've told many people about the bunny who loved baseball games and his stroller!*
> 
> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2008)

*Hehe I love this guy already. Also I love his name! Oh my I have alittle black ball of fur called Connor Grayson... Connor after superboy cause he loves to fly, and Grayson after Dick Grayson (Original Robin now Nightwing) because he was partners with the Dark Knight.*

*



*

*Sorry not a flemish but had to share.*

*killertheturtle wrote: *


> Ok so I will post my boy
> As requested by Tinysmom.
> 
> My boyfriend and I were going to get him from a breeder about 70 miles away. When we got there, I was overwhelmed with choices, as I did not want one under 3 months old. I knew I wanted a boy, but I could not decide between a fawn and a black flemish. I played with both of them and was just at a loss. Than I sat back and watched the black one; I knew he was the one! Oh and he was born on my dad's birthday! He was 3 months old.
> ...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 11, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Babies anyone?


They areincredibly, unbelievably cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*I am so jealous!:biggrin2:*


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 12, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Babies anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You were who I was referring to in my last post in this thread. You are a cold, cruel woman for posting these pictures, YOUNG LADY! :nonono:

I'm not familiar with Gentle Giants babies, although I'm sure they are gorgeous and she is all-that when it comes to her knowledge of Flemish. 

All theFlemish on this thread are drop-dead gorgeous! WOW!!

I really believe everyrabbit lover should have aFlemish in their lifetime. They really are spectacular.


----------



## stargazerLily (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is my baby boy, Nebula, who is 5 1/2 months old. He just got neutered on Monday, and weighed in at 7 1/2 lbs. He was a riot at the animal hospital, banging on the cage door for attention, running around the cat room, being held by anyone and petted by everyone. I think he almost regretted going home. Nebula is the son of Wabbitdad's Sweetie, from the very suprise litter. 
















and Nebula with his brother and sister Atilla the bun and Goliath, the day before Atilla and Goliath went to their new home. (BTW, they are doing wonderful! They have enjoyed getting the run of the Florida room at Dr. Petersons.)


----------



## Maukin (Mar 12, 2008)

Tell me, why is it that a miniscule two pound dwarf mongrel humane society special rabbit can launch their way up onto the sofa and the rabbit that is nearly three feet long and has feet the size of text books falls off every time????


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 12, 2008)

:yeahthat: Ain't it the truth! :agree (But whatever you do,never, ever laugh at them!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am so glad Sweeties babies are doing so well!:biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Mar 12, 2008)

Teeny, Lilith and Chubbs' baby videos while still at the breeder's 

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QSpCQeDg0uI[/ame]
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NNnGscjTwxc[/ame]
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fb11yUqnipQ[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2008)

I just have to share an updated picture of Zeus...






Peg


----------



## Maukin (Mar 12, 2008)

*Becha that's gotta be a BIG basket.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I just have to share an updated picture of Zeus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2008)

I keep looking at that Mama and her babies, Cathy. She just looks so content!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2008)

*Maukin wrote: *


> *Becha that's gotta be a BIG basket.*


Well....it is big enough for this...and yes - Ambrosia has a dirty nose. It runs a tiny bit when we have major weather changes...and then she played in some dirt or something...which I didn't see till AFTER the photo shoot...






Peg


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2008)

Zeus has that look of tried patience on his face, like "Is she done yet?" "Does anyone see what she is doing to me?" "Can I go now?" "This is humiliating... I'm a grown boy!" 

ROFLMAO! :roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Zeus has that look of tried patience on his face, like "Is she done yet?" "Does anyone see what she is doing to me?" "Can I go now?" "This is humiliating... I'm a grown boy!"
> 
> ROFLMAO! :roflmao:


Yeah - I have got to give Zeus credit for his patience. It amazes me sometimes how patient he will be with me - considering he hasn't lived her that long.

Tiny would never ever have done this photo shoot. I'd have had photos of his butt as he got out of the basket and of his head and he ducked it into the basket....anything but the photos I'd wanted. 

Bless his heart - Zeus let me mess with him a bit and he was like, 'Whatever...it will end soon I'm sure....". 

Zeus also forgave me quicker than Tiny would've.....I'd probably still be sitting on the floor w/ craisins or fruit loops begging Tiny for forgiveness.....

Peg


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2008)

Very different personalities.... Zeus has lived in a shelter... he knows both sides of the coin and probably appreciates all that you do for him. (He knows when he's got it easy! Things are MUCH, much better than before!)


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Very different personalities.... Zeus has lived in a shelter... he knows both sides of the coin and probably appreciates all that you do for him. (He knows when he's got it easy! Things are MUCH, much better than before! )


That very well may be - I didn't think of that. I figure that he probably got used to NOT being the big kahuna bunny at the shelter - whereby with Tiny, I was able to be the boss when I HAD to.....just never really attempted it for "unneccessary" stuff like pictures.

Zeus had a huge hutch at the shelter - I think it was 3' X 6' or something like that - and he mainly sat the corner of the hutch and watched everything. 

He did that here for a bit too - but he's now a LOT more active....I bet he gets at least 3-4 times the exercise he got at the shelter....I can't believe how much he moves around. Compared to him, Tiny would appear to be a lazy bum.

Of course, Tiny would snuggle with ANY doe (except Drew) and Zeus has to keep chasing Theresa away (I still think we're gonna wind up with a foursome as she's determined to be in here with them). So that would explain some of the exercise.

Also - another difference. Zeus has become really good at using his litter boxes......Tiny wasn't good as he got older and became more territorial. I'm hoping Zeus continues to be this good.....

Peg


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2008)

I just had to let everyone know that Lil Bit has gone to a new home! He is going to be the "Bunny Ambassador" for the county 4-H Farm! They do all kinds of educational work out there and visit schools to teach kids about proper animal care. Lil Bit is going to be the "Rabbit Rep.". He'll get lots of attention and plenty of petting. (They are excellent with the vet care. I know they will take good care of him!)

He was always so special. He was born 3 days after the rest of the litter, the only survivor of his litter after the dog attack.... totally Mr. Personality! I'm so happy for him!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I gotta say though - Zeus stole my heart.
> 
> If I could - I'd have a flemish giant in my bedroom (doe or buck - doesn't matter)...along with Zeus in my office. Only problem.....Zeus seems to think he's a whole-house rabbit ..... so that won't work for now.
> 
> ...


Better add Ori to this thread - even though I'm not sure yet when I'm getting him...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ori is beautiful!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2008)

I gotta get my eyes checked... Ori doesn't look steel, gray or Blue! Funny, he has pink eyes too... I'd almost swear he's a white! :roflmao:

What was that about never say never?????


----------



## BluMagic (Aug 2, 2008)

I will make sure to take pics and post em if I do end up adopting!!!



:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I gotta get my eyes checked... Ori doesn't look steel, gray or Blue! Funny, he has pink eyes too... I'd almost swear he's a white! :roflmao:
> 
> What was that about never say never?????


Yeah...my thoughts exactly. 

I think I should have said, "I'm never getting a steel, gray or blue flemmie"...

Oh well - live and learn.

The funny thing is - after Zeus - I keep falling in love with white rabbits now - even though I never cared for them before. 

I am a bit concerned though about something...

Before I got Tiny - I rescued a rabbit which I now realize was a New Zealand White. I was heartbroken when the bunny was claimed after a week...she/he loved to play with Robin's beach ball and was just so funny.

But there was the night when Art tried to tell it that it was time to go to the bathroom (to sleep) - and it turned around and boxed him. Funny thing was - after Art got over being frustrated at that - he laughed and laughed and still sort of laughs about it to this day.

Tiny never had the guts to try and box at us. Zeus just goes and does his own thing.

But Ori?

I have no idea what he's gonna do....


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 2, 2008)

It doesn't matter... they each have their own personality and needs... and they each fit into our lives differently. Ori will make his own place and friends when he comes to your home, and I'm sure he'll be very happy too!

(Yeah, those ruby eyed whites kinda grow on you... I didn't want whites either, until Arizona came along (the white in my avatar). He was so special, I hardly noticed he was white with red eyes! Now I'm so happy to have his daughter, grandaughter and great-grand-kids!)


----------



## susansheila (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW, what beautiful flemish giants!!!

Now, if only I could get my hands on one, I could post pictures too.

Hint, hint, I'm in MA. Willing to travel.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2008)

Cathy (Blue Giants) is in New York.....if you're willing to drive...you too could join the flemish giant servant's club...

Seriously - I think flemish are addicting and once I had one - I knew I could never live without one again....


----------



## susansheila (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you so much.

This breed has always fascinated me. They're ears are so awesome.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2008)

They are like potato chips, once you've had one you just can't stop! I love my flemmies!:inlove:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 2, 2008)

*susansheila wrote: *


> WOW, what beautiful flemish giants!!!
> 
> Now, if only I could get my hands on one, I could post pictures too.
> 
> Hint, hint, I'm in MA. Willing to travel.


I'd be happy to introduce you to a couple of excellent breeders inMassachusetts! When ever you're ready!


----------



## bunbunluv (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's my Flemish (well he's really only half Flemish, but it's close enough for me! :biggrin2: ) We got him June 7th 2008 and he only weighed about 2 1/2-3 lbs. He's now roughly 8lbs.




When I brought him home






About 3 weeks ago






And yesterday


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 2, 2008)

I only have a few terrible photos, but here's my first rabbit ever, my flemmie, Brindy
















same photo in color...it was easier to see in black and white...but it's an old polaroid photo so difficult to see in any case at this point.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 2, 2008)

Elf Mommy,

I never knew you'd had a flemish. No wonder you were able to capture Tiny so well! You did an awesome job with his drawings....I should've known that you knew the breed firsthand!


----------



## susansheila (Aug 2, 2008)

BlueGiants,
I would love for you to pass on some names of breeders in MA.
Thanks!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 2, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Elf Mommy,
> 
> I never knew you'd had a flemish. No wonder you were able to capture Tiny so well! You did an awesome job with his drawings....I should've known that you knew the breed firsthand!



Unfortunately, I had her for less than a year before she passed due to someone mistreating her while my family was on vacation in Florida.  We had two different families pet-sitting for us, so we could never pin down who had hurt her. ...sigh... I know there was nothing that we could do about it, but it was tragic for me. I lost a huge piece of my heart the day she died in my arms. It was almost as if I distanced myself from the loss of anyone else (people and animals). Although my only wish in life was to have rabbits as pets, after Brindy died, my father refused to get me another rabbit. Instead, he got me a dog. Now, I loved my dog, but I KNEW that I would get another rabbit someday, when I had a choice. 

This is going to sound very bad, I'm sure, but here goes... I married a man who is not really an animal person. He loves Elf. I know he does. I see him talk to her all the time, give her treats, pet her, etc. She will come up and nip his ankles to make him pet her all the time. BUT! He will not agree to me getting any more animals in the house. Right now we have a dog and a rabbit. He is being practical, I know. With 2 kids and 2 animals, we have to be aware of evacuating for a hurricane (which we've had to do before), and our options when traveling with a crowd like that. 

Here's the part that's going to sound horrid. My hubby is not the healthiest of individuals. He's in the doctor at least once a month for one thing or another. They never find anything conclusive, but as he tells me, he lives in pain every day of his life. I know that he won't live as long as I will, so I cherish every day I have with him.

BUT

When my husband passes, I WILL be devoting much more of my life to animals. I am determined to be on a foster list for buns in Florida, and I'll buy a trailer or some kind of transport so if there's a hurricane headed my way, I can load them all up and move north. Does that sound heartless? sigh, it probably does...

I KNOW that I will have another flemish. It's almost a mission for me, to have one that I can take care of for all of its life. I have to prove to myself that I can do so. I WILL have another mini rex. I WILL have a Dutch. There are so many breeds that I've "met" through these boards, that I have BIG plans for my future.  

OK, ranted long enough here. LOL sorry about the hijack!

Minda


----------



## EileenH (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is my Gulliver:




I thought he was solelya NZW, but when I've posted past pictures here, several flemish owners have commented that he looks suspiciously like a NZW/Flemish mix. I would LOVE him to be one, so OK I am going with that!
Look at those lips, don't you just want to kiss them?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2008)

Minda

My next oldest will be going to college in a couple of years and he already knows when he comes home, his room will have his bed in it and a bunch of flemmies on the other side!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 2, 2008)

Exactly, Dave! Just build a loft in his room, and let the flemmies have ALL of the floor  hehe


----------



## Illusion (Aug 29, 2008)

Firstly I have to thanks Bugz for his huge impact on us. He started our love for the Flemmies, Rip big guy. 

We have 3 new flemmies now,
Luca





Jakey





Bella


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 29, 2008)

Look at that Bella behind!! :laugh:

And I'm so glad to hear about Lil Bit, BlueGiants! He was a real miracle and I know he'll be great with all those kids.


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's my Ludo!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Ludo's ears are so cute! 

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ludo's beautiful! Another bun to add to my bunnynap list!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 1, 2008)

All these flemmies are making me want to get one! Lol. BlueGiants, Lil Bit was SO cute and he looks like my Magic in those pictures! Adorable! Glad to hear he got a good homeat theCounty 4-H Farm.!

Ludo is socute! I love his little flopped over ear!


Emily


----------

